# Theme Suggestions



## Maja (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a list of suggestions for our D2B challenges. Please feel free to make other suggestions in this thread: 



Amy Winehouse
Anime
Autumn Leaves
Baby Doll
Beach Bunnies
Beautiful Ballerina
Betty Boop
Black and White
Blue Over You
Cat Eyes
Cavegirl
Cirque de Solie
Comic Book Heroines
A Crime Scene Victim
Dark Angel
Desperate Housewives
Disney Princess
Dream Girls
Easter Colours
Elegant Gothic Lolitas
Fab in Drag
Fireworks
Feline

A Fragrance Advertisement
Favorite Fruit
Gift Wrap
Greek Mythology
Hawaiian Hula
Hip Hop Honey
Inner Goddess
Jessica Rabbit
Jungle Goddess
Leopard Spotted
Leprechaun
MAC Viva Glam
Marilyn Monroe
Morticia (The Addams Family)
Heavy Metal Groupie
Monochromatic
Mistress of the Night
A Mummy
Natural Look
Neon Party
Nerd
New York Glam
Pageant Beauty
Peaches &amp; Cream
Pin-Up

Pirates
Porcelain Doll
Precious Metals
Punk
Queen Elizabeth I
Raggedy Ann
Rainbow Brite
Reality Star
Renaissance Beauty
Rhinestone Cowgirl
A Sailor Moon Character
Sailor Girl
Season Greetings
Sexy Schoolgirls
Silent Screen goddess
Southern Belle
Spanish Senorita
Superheros
Summer Fun
Your Favorite Supermodel
Taste The Rainbow
Tiffany (Bride of Chucky)

Tim Burton Inspired
Under the Sea Mermaid
Vegas Showgirl
Victorian queens
Video Vixen
Wicked Witch Of The West
Your Favourite Colors
Your Favorite Decade/Era
Your Favourite Movie Star
Zombie




So far we have already done the following D2Bs:

*Jem - Poll Vote*
*Halloween Hottie 2008 (no vote)*
*Ganguro/Yamamba Girl - Poll Vote*
*Pink Like Cotton Candy** - Poll Vote*
*Rocky Horror Picture Show** - **Poll Vote*
*Scene Queen** - **Poll Vote*
*Vargas Pin Up Girl** - **Poll Vote*
*Haifa Wehbe** - **Poll Vote*
*Kat Von D* - *Poll Vote*
*Neon Phenomenon** - **Poll Vote*
*Crazy Lashes - **Poll Vote*
*Sexy Mouth - Poll Vote*
*A Fafi Girl - Poll Vote*
*Jeffree Star - Poll Vote*
*Movie (or TV) Heroine/Villainess - Poll Vote*
*Naughty Housewife - Poll Vote*
*Chola - Poll Vote*
*All That Glitters - Poll Vote*
*Wet Look - Poll Vote*
*Spring - Poll Vote*
*Bratz* - *Poll Vote*
*Edgy* - *Poll Vote*
*Solid Gold* - *Poll Vote*
*No Gifts for Naughty Girls** - **Poll Vote*
*Mystical Creation** - **Poll Vote*
*Sweet As Candy** - **Poll Vote*
*Harajuku Girl** - **Poll Vote*
*Masquerade Makeup* - *Poll Vote*
*Halloween Hottie 2007*
*Living Dead Dolls** - **Poll Vote*
*Mermaid** - **Poll Vote*
*Pussycat Dolls** - **Poll Vote*
*Fabulous Feline* - *Poll Vote*
*Bejewelled - Poll Vote*
*80s Makeup - Poll Vote*
*Your Astrological Sign** - **Poll Vote*
*Sexy Secretary* - *Poll vote*
*Elements (earth,wind,fire,water) - Poll Vote*
*Bronzed Babe (May 17th - 30th) - Poll Vote*
*Nature Nymph (May3rd - 16th)* - *Poll Vote*
*Raver (April 19 - May 2nd) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-raver-april-19th-may-2nd-53684.html- Poll Vote 
*Barbie (April 5th - 18th) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-barbie-april-5th-18th-52613.html- Poll Vote 
*Fantastic Plastic Mannequin (March 22nd - April 4th) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-fantastic-plastic-mannequin-march-22nd-april-4th-51520.html- Poll Vote 
*Moulin Rouge (March 8th - 21st) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-moulin-rouge-march-8th-21st-50323.html- Poll Vote 
*Bettie Page (February 22nd - March 7th) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-bettie-page-february-22nd-march-7th-49110.html- Poll Vote 
*Thick liner - 60s style Makeup (February 8th - 21st) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92/dare-thick-liner-60s-style-makeup-february-8th-21st-47961.html- Poll Vote 
*Pornstar Doll (January 25th - February 7th) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ext.ph...tar-doll-january-25th-february-7th-46844.html- Poll Vote 
*Diamonds are Forever (January 11th - 24th) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/dare-diamonds-forever-january-11th-24th-45706.html- Poll Vote 
*New Years Eve crazy Makeup Ideas (December 27th - January 10th 2007) *https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/da...-december-27th-january-10th-2007-a-44342.html- Poll Vote
*Vintage 20s (December 12th - 26th)* - Poll Vote
*Animal (November 28th - December 11th)* - Poll Vote
*Science Fiction (November 13th - November 27th)* - Poll Vote
*Artistic Mess (October 29 th - November 12th)* - Poll Vote
*Season (October 14th - October 28th)* - Poll Vote
*Peacock Feathers (September 29th - October 13th)* - Poll Vote
*Changing Faces (September 14th - September 28th)* - Poll Vote
*Seven Deadly Sins (August 30th - September 13th)* - Poll Vote
*Madonna (August 15th - August 29th)* - Poll Vote
*America's Next Top Model (August 1st - August 14th)* - Poll Vote
*A Bohemian Beauty (July 16th - July 31st) *- Poll Vote
*Recreate a Makeup Advertisement (July 1st - July 15th) - *Poll Vote
*Kevyn Aucoin Create A Look (June17th - July 1st) - *Poll Vote
*Birds of Feather (June 2nd - June 16th)* - Poll Vote
*Your Favourite Music Artist (May 19th - June 1st)* - Poll Vote
*A Fictional Character (May 4th - May 18th)* - Poll Vote
*A Spring Flower (April 19th - May 3rd)* - Poll Vote
*A Gender Bender (April 5th - April 18th)* - Poll Vote
*A Haute Couture (March 21st - April 4th) - *Poll Vote
*A Disney Star! (March 6th - March 20th)* - Poll Vote
*Hollywood Glamour! (Feb 20th - March 5th) *- Poll Vote
*Rock Chicks! (Feb 6th - Feb 20th) *- Poll Vote 
*Frida Kahlo! (January 23th - February 5th) *- Poll Vote
*A Fairy Princess (January 9th - January 22nd) *- Poll Vote
*A Disco Diva! (December 29th - January 8th) *- Poll Vote
*A Geisha (December 13th - December 27th)* - Poll Vote
*Cold As Ice (November 28th - December 12th)* - Poll Vote
*Angels &amp; Devils (November 15th - 27th)* - Poll Vote
*All Dolled Up (November 1st - 14th)* - Poll Vote
*A Halloween Hottie (October 17th - 31st)* - Poll Vote
*Tropical Sunrise (October 4th - October 16th)* - Poll Vote
*Bridal Beauty (September 19th - October 2th 2005)* - Poll Vote
*Beauty in Time (September 9th - 18th 2005)* - Poll Vote
*GOTH (August 22th - September 4th 2005)* - Poll Vote
*40's/50's Bombshells (August 8th - August 21st 2005) *- Poll Vote
*Be Xtina (July 25th to August 7th 2005 )* - Poll Vote
*Mardi Gras (July 18th - July 24th 2005)* - Poll Vote
*Green With Envy (July 11th - 17th 2005 *- Poll Vote
*Bollywood Babe (July 4th - 10th 2005) *- Poll Vote
*Egyptian Princess (27th June - 3rd July 2005) *- Poll Vote


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 24, 2005)

How about beauty in time?We could pick a starlette form any time in history,and recreate their look?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 24, 2005)

i love it!

i'm trying to think of some...


----------



## Andi (Jun 24, 2005)

wow, theses ideas are great! now I`ll just have to wait for creativity to knock on my door


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* This is what we have so far, please feel free to add to it:

*All Dolled Up*

*Beach Bunnies*

*Beauty In Time (pick a star from any era and recreate their look)*

*Blue Over You*

*Bridal Beauty*

*Bronzed Babe*

*Cat Eyes*

*Cold As Ice*

*Fairy Princess*

*Green With Envy*

*Haute Couture*

*Patriotic Spirit*

*Peaches &amp; Cream*

*Pink Like Cotton Candy*

*Pornstar Pout*

*Purple Rain*

*Recreate A Celebrity look (i.e J.Lo*

*Season Greetings*

*Solid Gold*

*Spingtime Fun*

*Sunrise/Sunset*

*Taste The Rainbow*

*Tropical Sunrise*

*Under the Sea*

*Wicked Witch Of The West*

This is so AWESOME!! Are we gonna like....vote winners and stuff for the theme each week? That would be fun, to make a little friendle competition out of it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* This is so AWESOME!! Are we gonna like....vote winners and stuff for the theme each week? That would be fun, to make a little friendle competition out of it!



Good idea Ash! Weekly votes on a favorite... then show the top 3...


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey gals! I have a few ideas.........

Mod about Makeup

Jungle Fever

Animal Attraction (makeup like your fave animal)

Harajuku girls

The Elements

Your astrological sign ala America's Next Top Model

Gem Stones

I have too many to list!!!!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Jun 25, 2005)

OH! this sounds like funny!!

So when is this theme of the week gonna start?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 25, 2005)

Foods, candy. Movies/movie stars!! (what about a popcorn theme??) Animals, like fish, birds, butterflies, etc. Circus, carnavale, rodeo, bazaar. Greek mythology.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

These are all great ideas! I am glad that everyone is excited about it!


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

These are all great ideas! I am glad that everyone is excited about it! 


Yeah, this is really cool. I'd say do a POLL at the end and have everyone VOTE for the winner.
Looks like a super idea


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Maybe we can even feature them in the newsletter! 


without a doubt we will! Maybe even some winner's pictures...or something..


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* its gona start on Monday Michelle! x yah!
how long will the themes last? like a week?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* how long will the themes last? like a week? They will last a week.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 27, 2005)

I def. want to do the Pornstar one!!! That's always really fun!!


----------



## Mina (Jun 27, 2005)

Animals, Only Birds, Softwares, Hardwares, Computers, New Technology (including MU), Games, Magazine, New Items in the Market, List Separete Brands like, MAC, NARS, Stilla, etc. New MU ITEMS...More coming soon


----------



## Violet (Jul 2, 2005)

How about Dare to be a goth? I'd love to see that! I also think a secretary and mediaeval would be cool.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's my 2 cents!





-Japanese Geisha 

-Victorian or French lady of late 1800's (think white-white skin, lots of red rouge and heart-shaped beauty marks)

-80's Mall Rat/Heavy Metal Groupie


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* This is what we have so far, please feel free to add to it:

All Dolled Up

Beach Bunnies

Beauty In Time (pick a star or look from a certain era)

Bohemian Beauty

Blue Over You

Bollywood Babe *DONE*

Bridal Beauty

Bronzed Babe

Cat Eyes

Cold As Ice

Diamonds Are Forever

Egyptian Princess *DONE*

Fairy Princess

Goth

Greek Mythology

Green With Envy *DONE*

Haute Couture

Oriental

Patriotic Spirit

Peaches &amp; Cream

Peacock Feathers

Pink Like Cotton Candy

Pornstar Pout

Precious Metals

Purple Rain

Recreate A Celebrity look (i.e J.Lo, CZJ)

Season Greetings

Sexy Secretary

Solid Gold

Spanish Senorita

Springtime Fun

Sunrise/Sunset

Taste The Rainbow

Tropical Sunrise

Under the Sea

Wicked Witch Of The West

*i am thinking of a 50's Glamour Starlette theme, kinda like Marylin Monroe or Grace Kelly look



*


----------



## Liz (Jul 18, 2005)

"Bejewelled"

Looks using jewel toned colors: emeralds, rubies, etc.


----------



## Geek (Jul 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

"Bejewelled"
Looks using jewel toned colors: emeralds, rubies, etc.




ok who makes the new thread? Make sure you have examples


----------



## Geek (Jul 18, 2005)

Careful Virginia. Welcome to MakeupTalk. While we love sharing info with others on MUT, make sure you follow our rules about self promotion and our spam rules here. We do offer advertising right here

Thanks





Originally Posted by *VIRGINIA ALEXAN* 

I love the Monroe look and create it quite often on myself...lol, The guys all call me marilyn, and i say it's Virginia, your one state away,anyway the Grace Kelly look is always the one I pitch to my clients that are getting married, mainly because it is a timeless look that is so clean and flawless that their wedding photo's always look timeless.I am new to this site.are we going to do step by step photo's of how to achive these looks? I am doing a photo shoot in 2 weeks for my company, I could include the how to create these looks and send the pictures, is that something we can do on this site?I have one makeup DVD out. Virginia Alexander's 5 minute makeover, it's listed for review on this site,It's the methods used to achive these classic looks.I shot it a few months ago.I have been a production makeup artist for over 20 years, I have such a passion for makeing women look beautiful. I love this site! it's so nice to be able to read what everyone loves,wants and how they rate what's out there!


----------



## Oksana (Jul 21, 2005)

wow this is a huge list and how about a la 30s?


----------



## KMEFH (Jul 22, 2005)

I think i have a good idea, and it would sorta give people a wide range of looks to choose from, yet still be fun. How about choose a Kevyn Aucoin Look, as in one look from any of his books, it could be anything from celebrity look-alike, to goth, to anything. Not to mention the fact that the books have great instructions on how to achieve the looks, so u could still be creative with it, but also have an idea of where to go with it. Whaddya think?


----------



## Oksana (Jul 22, 2005)

yEP THAT TRUE BUT THERE IS NOT SO MANY PICSTHO,BUT FROM ka BOOKS I'VE LEARNED TO DO SMOOKY EYES AND LOVED IT,HE HAD GRAET IDEAS THERE.


----------



## Oksana (Jul 22, 2005)

UNFORTUNATLY WITH MOVING COUNTRIES i'VE LOST THOSE BOOKS(AND THEY WERE MY DIAMONDS)


----------



## KMEFH (Jul 23, 2005)

All u would have to do is (image) google either his name, the names of the books, or the names of someone in the book with his name, and ull get TONS of pics


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KMEFH* All u would have to do is (image) google either his name, the names of the books, or the names of someone in the book with his name, and ull get TONS of pics I tried that and I couldn't find too many of them. if you find some, post them on this thread. THanks!


----------



## miss_lovely (Aug 4, 2005)

totally agree!

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* I def. want to do the Pornstar one!!! That's always really fun!!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 4, 2005)

I really like Trisha's idea for the 20's or 30's theme...I think she posted it on the Xtina thread!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 9, 2005)

Could we do a Lolita/ Baby Doll look?

Or maybe a recreate the MU from a famous ad campaign (I like Lily Cole's look in the Moschino I Love Love ads)?


----------



## gamaki (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's some more ideas for future challenges.

-moulin rouge

-Mac Viva Glam (any of the current spokespeople)

-Rock star (pick your favorite to copy such as, Blondie, Pat Benetar, Tina Turner, Ashley Simpson etc..)

-your favorite makeup applicaton in a magazine. (scan and post a copy for us to compare)

-A movie character of your choice (such as Sandy from Grease, Mia from Pulp Fiction, Vivian from Pretty Woman etc..)

-your best smokey eye


----------



## Oksana (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh I found this one: http://www.twbookmark.com/books/66/0...llery8613.html Yes he has some very interestig faces in his books.


----------



## monniej (Aug 13, 2005)

i would love to see some 1960's makeup.


----------



## glamslam (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, just when it seemed that we'd thought of everything...! Great ideas guys! I really like the ad campaign and the rock star ideas!





I also loved the Tokyo MU on ANTM!!! It was amazing...well all of it was amazing, the clothes , hair, downtown setting...WOW! I think they called it Anime MU? That could be a theme but probably only a handful of us would be up to the challenge!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 13, 2005)

I think an 80's theme would be great, you know the big bangs,

bright make-up.


----------



## Raja (Aug 13, 2005)

How about Harajuku theme?? (Japan chicks from Gwen Stefani videos)


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Aug 15, 2005)

What about a Disney Character theme? You can just choose a princess, or even be really creative and do Minnie Mouse or something, lol.


----------



## divadee62 (Aug 15, 2005)

This might sound cheesy but how about a DISCO DIVAs theme. I always get a kick out of looking through pics of my mom and aunt all dolled up to go to the local disco or funk concert!


----------



## Annia (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh there are so many suggestions its so hard to come up with anything else. I did come up with a few that may be fun.

I came up with Angels &amp; Devils? Or just Angels?

Cowgirls.. "Wild Wild West" sounds like a good name for it.

Prehistoric. Maybe Tarzan's Jane?

Pirates...sounds it would be a bit comical though.

Vampires

and last I think is my favorite Superheros

Regards,

Annia


----------



## anne7 (Aug 21, 2005)

What about a Porcelain Doll theme? Flushed cheeks and pursed ruby lips, falsies, the works...I don't know if this fits with any other theme mentioned though...Or an Autumn Leaves theme? We could also do a Changing Faces Theme, where you try to make the biggest change...like if you are fair, use bronzer or darker base, or vice versa, and try to be unrecognizable. I am not sure if this would work, but I figured I may as well throw it out there...

The Sexy Secretary one sounds like fun!


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know if anyone has suggested this...but i think it would be pretty fun to transform a male into female...like how Kevin Aucoin did in his Making Faces book...i think it would be interesting and something different!


----------



## glamslam (Aug 22, 2005)

Great suggestions...we certainly are a creative bunch!


----------



## Liz (Aug 22, 2005)

how about a mermaid one? "Mystical Mermaid"


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 19, 2005)

How about a *Geisha* girl face ?


----------



## Lori_TG (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool! You can transform me!

Originally Posted by *Moneeka* I don't know if anyone has suggested this...but i think it would be pretty fun to transform a male into female...like how Kevin Aucoin did in his Making Faces book...i think it would be interesting and something different!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

So what is next weeks theme going to be?? I'm excited..

these are way fun.

Love Mary Amber


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2005)

Check this out

Smokey Eye Sunday


----------



## trazille (Oct 15, 2005)

wow.. i love this site!! amazing way to show off people's talents!


----------



## lilla (Oct 15, 2005)

Cool, this is neat!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh I found this one: http://www.twbookmark.com/books/66/0...llery8613.html


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

What about a Pointillism theme? It is a type of art style...

Here are some inspiration pics... I love this type of art!!


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 21, 2005)

How about a *"Memoirs of a Geisha"* face - the movie is coming out soon.


----------



## Nicole Marie (Nov 4, 2005)

how about some upcoming holiday looks like "autumn leaves" and a christmas look.


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 4, 2005)

How about "Winter Wonderland" or "Ice Princess" frosty eyes, shimmery lips and rosy cheeks. I'm thinking Julie Chrisite in "Doctor Zhivago."


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 4, 2005)

Or if not a seasonal or holiday theme, how about a "Playboy Bunny" theme?


----------



## AshleyA (Nov 9, 2005)

Moulin Rouge or the pornstaar one would be great


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 9, 2005)

I really like the "ice princess" winter theme... That could be a real challenge!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I really like the "ice princess" winter theme... That could be a real challenge!! I second Leila!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Nov 9, 2005)

I sooo want to do the Beauty In Time!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry, I'm new here, and didn't know! lol =) *slaps head*


----------



## islandgirl930 (Nov 16, 2005)

i second the holiday makeup.


----------



## makeupmic (Nov 16, 2005)

How about Island Beauty or Polynesian Princess? Think of Brooke Shields in The Blue Lagoon, or some gorgeous Polynesian Island girl...





















He was just too cute not to put in here! LOL Sorry!


----------



## makeupmic (Nov 16, 2005)

A sexy Mrs. Claus? LOL


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

don't know if this has been suggested, but a mermaid or fairy theme would be great!


----------



## Monique_sl (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello,

I would love it when we can do a nice Winter-Theme.

So let's get out all our icy/icy-blue/silver/frosty and colours like that above. ;-)

We are ice-queens/pricesses


----------



## lilla (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to mut Monique!

Originally Posted by *Monique_sl* Hello,
I would love it when we can do a nice Winter-Theme.

So let's get out all our icy/icy-blue/silver/frosty and colours like that above. ;-)

We are ice-queens/pricesses


----------



## przmaticprinces (Nov 29, 2005)

*Sorry if this was already suggested and I missed it but Snow Fairies or etherical and Angelic sounds like fun and goes with some of the color schemes and names like Monique_sl mentions. Nice and seasonal too, would love to see.*


----------



## hawrodytka (Dec 2, 2005)

I suggest that the next challenge could be "Dare to be J.Lo". She always has good make up, nice hairstyle. Maybe you could find in her look some inspirations. What do you think about my idea, girls?


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2005)

At the moment the mods choose the enxt theme and then it will be the winners from previous comps that get to choose. Maybe you should enter from now on and then you'll get to pck JLO!


----------



## frankamato (Dec 10, 2005)

You should do the Giesha Girl Theme...


----------



## doe (Dec 26, 2005)

I think dare to be elements(earth,wind,fire,water) would be awesome.


----------



## kaori (Dec 31, 2005)

I just think about

*Marie Antoinette,..Queen of france

She is strong charcteristic,..always put MAke UP with Blush so pink vivied

lips so bright,..shining and pink,...green eyes,..no mascara,...eye shadow

look not strong and soft,..and gorgeous shape eyebrow with goldcolor!!

Amazing she is so fantastic





*Scarlet O'hara from Gone with the wind movie,..

Absolutly gorgeous!!!





*charismatic @painting woman artish Frida Kahlo!


----------



## bunni (Jan 7, 2006)

Wouldn't it be cool to have a playboy challenge? We have so many hotties and talents that I feel it would be almost necessary to have a challenge. I apologize if there already has been one or if its offensive to anyone, i only mean well.



What do you think ladies and gents?


----------



## kraez70 (Jan 8, 2006)

these are awsome- I was thinking asian princess- but the gwen stefani video one's a great example- I also liked the female to male, and unidentifiable transformation challenge-from the Kevyn Aucion- I know these are already suggested- I am just backing them ...


----------



## kurczak (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe wild animals theme or cosmic-girl??


----------



## Midori (Jan 18, 2006)

Silent screen goddess

http://www.silentladies.com/Ladies.html


----------



## cmoksia (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe... *Zodiac*?


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 22, 2006)

omg suriyani, yes, we should do a victorian queens dtb!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi girls !

A bit like Midori i suggest "dare to be a Flapper" :icon_love


----------



## Midori (Jan 29, 2006)

Ganguro girl.


----------



## Leony (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG Ganguro LOL.

That would be FUN lol.


----------



## Sharne (Feb 5, 2006)

I just wanted to say everyone on this forum is so creative so I would LOVE to see the following:

SCI FI theme- Think Far-scape, Trekkie, even some kind of alien this could be really wacky.

Flag- Makeup design based on the persons heritage either incorporating one or two or even more flag colours/design(for mixed heritage




) IE Singapore/st Vincent.

Zombie/night of the living dead- he he

My funny Valentine- Especially with Valentines coming up! :icon_love

Carnival- Unsure if we have had this but its self explanatory


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

Dare to be a "Hip Hop Honey"


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PopModePrincess* Dare to be a "Hip Hop Honey" i was thinking the same thing! i think that would be hot!


----------



## Salope (Feb 23, 2006)

What about Dare to be a Spring Flower. With the warm weather coming up and the pink trend look for make-up this spring, I think it'd be perfect.

I'd like to see Dare to be a Bronze Goddess too.


----------



## Jccism (Feb 23, 2006)

Dare to be makeupless for 1month not even mascara!!!


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jccism* Dare to be makeupless for 1month not even mascara!!! Hi, welcome to MUT Jccism.We already have this on other forum, Makeup Talk, check it out

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=11065


----------



## mintesa (Feb 27, 2006)

japanese street fashion


----------



## Leony (Mar 7, 2006)

We already have "Ganguro" on the list girlie


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 22, 2006)

Could we do Horror Flicks? either you can be someone from a horror movie *i.e. victim, killer*


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 22, 2006)

Or "Rocky Horror"?


----------



## mintesa (Mar 22, 2006)

that sounds fun



)


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 23, 2006)

Yea



I think it really would be fun to do Rocky Horror! Also, I think I could pull Columbia off pretty well hehe


----------



## sugarquayn (Mar 31, 2006)

Since we had "Dare to be, Frida Kahlo," why not "Dare to be, Bettie Page" in honor of the new movie "The Notorious Bettie Page."


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 31, 2006)

good idea sugar!


----------



## semantje (Apr 6, 2006)

what about 'around the world' ??


----------



## encke_angel (Apr 7, 2006)

dare to be...a different ethnicity. i.e. if you're caucasian, try an middle eastern look, or if you're asian, try to go black. there's a lot of options with that one and it's pretty challenging and potentially interesting! they actually did this on "america's next top model" once.

also, dare to be animalistic. (fun!)

xoxo emily


----------



## Sara-An (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,

Since I Am new on the forum, I don't know what things already have been said. But these are some things I thaught about:

Playboy Mansion Girl or some 60 ties pin up thing.

Country en Western

Hippie Chique

Aqua Diva

Goldfinger James Bond

Career women

Barbie Look

The 4 season's or just one of the 4

like winter or summer

Natural almost nude make-up

Beety Boop

Vampire Vamp

Or a look a like competition to look the most like:

Gwen Stefani

Woopy Goldberg ...

I don't know just some things that came to mind.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 20, 2006)

the disco diva and horror idea's appealed to me.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sugarquayn* Since we had "Dare to be, Frida Kahlo," why not "Dare to be, Bettie Page" in honor of the new movie "The Notorious Bettie Page." I like that!!!!
I dont know if this has already been mentioned but what about an 80's theme? Or the 1920's, 30's?


----------



## Leilani (Apr 22, 2006)

I wanted to suggest dare to be your favorite animal


----------



## Maja (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and keep them coming.

Don't forget to check out the first page to see what was already nominated and what was already done


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 27, 2006)

Yay I won the haute couture theme! When do I get to pick the next theme? How do I go about doing so?

Sorry I've been missing for so long.. I was accidentally banned haha.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* Yay I won the haute couture theme! When do I get to pick the next theme? How do I go about doing so? Sorry I've been missing for so long.. I was accidentally banned haha.

I think you will be next. So start thinking about it.


----------



## Leony (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cardboardboxed* Yay I won the haute couture theme! When do I get to pick the next theme? How do I go about doing so? Sorry I've been missing for so long.. I was accidentally banned haha.

You can PM Maja, Me or other mods if you got your pick.


----------



## kaori (Apr 28, 2006)

How about dare to be emelie from emelie poulan i don't i think she is cute^___~


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaori* How about dare to be emelie from emelie poulan i don't i think she is cute^___~ errr?


----------



## Leony (May 8, 2006)

Lol I think Kaori meant that emelie poulan is cute.


----------



## Sirithlonn (May 10, 2006)

I am sooo doing the Christy Turlington's impression of Marissa Berenson!!!! from Kevin Aucoin's Face Forward


----------



## lavender (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *piccolo_lover* dare to be...a different ethnicity. i.e. if you're caucasian, try an middle eastern look, or if you're asian, try to go black. there's a lot of options with that one and it's pretty challenging and potentially interesting! they actually did this on "america's next top model" once.
also, dare to be animalistic. (fun!)

xoxo emily

I like that idea!


----------



## goddess13 (May 30, 2006)

How about a colour theme? You pick a colour and you do your whole face in that colour eg: if you pick green, you do green eyes, cheeks and lips.


----------



## cmoksia (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* How about a colour theme? You pick a colour and you do your whole face in that colour eg: if you pick green, you do green eyes, cheeks and lips. there already was sth like.. green envy? (I don't remember well)


----------



## Leony (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes had the green with envy theme contest before,  here.


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 2, 2006)

I only said green as an example. You could pick other colours - purple, pink/blue/yellow/orange/red/brown/etc


----------



## Leony (Jun 2, 2006)

No problem, added.


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* No problem, added. Thanks Leony


----------



## Kaya (Jun 20, 2006)

*



Why Not to TRY the RUNWAY MAKEUP *


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 20, 2006)

ok heres one how about, fireworks show!! in spirit of upcoming 4th of july? colorful and bright fireworks.


----------



## Maja (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kaya* *



Why Not to TRY the RUNWAY MAKEUP * We did the Haute Couture contest not so long ago!

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* ok heres one how about, fireworks show!! in spirit of upcoming 4th of july? colorful and bright fireworks. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 21, 2006)

how about....a butterfly...medusa...queen of hearts...black widow...vegas show girl....caught in the rain...death becomes her...moulin rouge....hair raiser/scared.....the future.....old lady

I don't know if any of these would work or if they've already been done but that's my ideas!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 26, 2006)

i wish i would of been around for the disney one...i love disney and i totally would of entered....


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm, how about a jungle theme where everyone had to resemble an exotic animal. it would also be cool if we had a "natural" theme where everyone would create a natural look. i'm not sure if these have already been suggested, but in case they haven't, feel free to add them to the list! =)


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 21, 2006)

i know you guys have done a green with envy theme but what if we did a theme that was the seven deadly sins...we could recreate each sin to our best abilities and how we think they should be portrayed...just a thought...feel free to add it or not no biggy


----------



## ldivastar7 (Jul 22, 2006)

Punk, 20's flapper girl, 80's pop star, The future. flowers. cartoon character.pretty in pink.


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 24, 2006)

umh...i don't know if that has been suggeste but i think...videogames charaters...film charaters...


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the Rocky Horror theme. That sounds so cool.


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Love the porn star idea! That will really get some good entries!


----------



## sugarquayn (Aug 8, 2006)

How about an 80s cartoon character theme, a la Jem, Rainbow Brite, Cheetara from the Thundercats, etc.? That might me a fun theme to do.


----------



## Leza1121 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I have an interesting theme for a â€œDare To Beâ€. You know how Lâ€™Oreal has their new H.I.P. collection. I thought maybe MUT could do something like â€œDare to Beâ€¦..HIPâ€. I know that we just had the â€œRecreate A Makeup Advertisementâ€ D2B. However, this would have a *different *spin. Instead of creating the same looks as the ad, the challenge would be *to create your own HIP makeup design.* Lâ€™Orealâ€™s HIP photos could be used as inspiration. 

I feel this would be a lot of fun for our members.


----------



## ldivastar7 (Aug 9, 2006)

Cirque De Solie , anything goes


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

Great ideas! I should start thinking about some myself... But alas, I'm not that creative *lol*


----------



## Leilani (Aug 9, 2006)

I like the seven deadly sins..thats hott


----------



## Alluia0706 (Aug 10, 2006)

what about mistress of the night?? (i.e elvira but not just her)


----------



## Maja (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for all the suggestions! Keep them coming! And don't forget to enter a D2B challenge


----------



## sugarquayn (Aug 12, 2006)

How about a "Dare to be an 80s Hair Band" theme? Motley Crue, Poison, Ratt, etc. That could be fun.


----------



## LaStupenda (Sep 5, 2006)

This would be kinda different, as it's not just one "look" but how about:

"Dare to be a Drugstore Diva" ?

The rules would be that you could ONLY use drugstore bought makeup. I think it would be cool to see how you can look on a budget


----------



## Lia (Sep 11, 2006)

Have it been already suggested those ones? To go with the "number" thing:

The 4 knights of apocalypse


----------



## mintesa (Sep 11, 2006)

How about we do each other? Like we choose someone's FOTD or something else and do them...

Like for example I would choose to do Saints aka Edda for example.


----------



## shishomiru04 (Sep 23, 2006)

fruit?...i purpose a fruit theme!


----------



## mancow (Oct 28, 2006)

How about..

DTB.. a makeup disaster!


----------



## seramakeup (Oct 30, 2006)

How about dare to be..an aneme cartoon.. you know those Japanese ones..

That could be cool.. I've some great ideas for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lewis lane (Nov 8, 2006)

mabye tv charictors??


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas girls!

Better enter the contest and go crazy if you realy want theme lol.


----------



## lovespell (Nov 10, 2006)

How about a Dare to Be another ethnicity... Kind of like how they did on Top Model this one season... they dolled the girls up to look like different nationalities (some were convincing)


----------



## mhsgemini37 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the Cat Eyes Idea. A suggestion may be "Your Momma!!" be a relative...i dunno...


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the idea girls!


----------



## xxalz (Dec 2, 2006)

i like the idea where you recreate the looks from girls in the past!!

i think that would be awesum!


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mancow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about..DTB.. a makeup disaster!






Hi, welcome to MUT!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 3, 2006)

Howabout a glittery/ diamond luxury theme.. anything frosted!!


----------



## Mina (Dec 13, 2006)

I was thinking of "Rainbow" theme...is it had been done or in the list?


----------



## Olesye (Dec 14, 2006)

I love your picture


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 15, 2006)

What about a Marilyn Monroe theme?


----------



## lummerz (Dec 15, 2006)

How about a smurf theme? Or a strawberry shortcake theme?

hmm..me thinks i've been hanging out with my 2 year old too much..

uhm..if not those two..how about..a dr. seuss theme? In the grinch who stole christmas and the lil gnome like people...the lollipop look a like people..gnome things. ? =)


----------



## VaNiLLiTa (Dec 17, 2006)

how about -&gt; dare to be the opposite sex??


----------



## rosypink86 (Dec 18, 2006)

Anime FOR SURE! There are so many good characters to choose from!! Who wants to be Inuyasha??


----------



## EtherealBeauty (Dec 24, 2006)

OK...Brace yourself girls.....How about Dare to be....ugly?!

ok ok if that doesn't appeal to you how about Dare to be hot chicks from horror movies?....like

Morticia (The Addams Family)

May (May)

Baby Firefly (House of 1000 Corpses)

Mina Harker (Bram Stoker's Dracula)

Sally (The Nightmare Before Christmas)

Claudia (Interview with the Vampire)

Emily (Tim Burton's Corpse Bride)

Tiffany (Bride of Chucky)

Madeline or Helen (Death becomes Her)

Thats all I can think for now...what do you think eh?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Howabout a glittery/ diamond luxury theme.. anything frosted!!



OH! i'd be so up for that idea!


----------



## Leony (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas girls!


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

what about an animal one like get all fancy like a snake get all glittery to look like scales and tigers and bear oh my.


----------



## Mina (Dec 28, 2006)

What about Egyptian's Queens..


----------



## miss_me_tomorro (Jan 1, 2007)

i have two ideas: creating facial expressions with your m/u (while you keep your face expressionless) and elderly beauty (to create a look of old tired faces)


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 1, 2007)

etheanlbeauty hope thats spelled right i love the idea abouthe the hot chicks horror movies..


----------



## dee2404 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just wanted to add... how about trying a *Nude Look* challenge??


----------



## heidi2007 (Jan 10, 2007)

gothic theme


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EtherealBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK...Brace yourself girls.....How about Dare to be....ugly?!
ok ok if that doesn't appeal to you how about Dare to be hot chicks from horror movies?....like

Morticia (The Addams Family)

May (May)

Baby Firefly (House of 1000 Corpses)

Mina Harker (Bram Stoker's Dracula)

Sally (The Nightmare Before Christmas)

Claudia (Interview with the Vampire)

Emily (Tim Burton's Corpse Bride)

Tiffany (Bride of Chucky)

Madeline or Helen (Death becomes Her)

Thats all I can think for now...what do you think eh?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about Egyptian's Queens.. Originally Posted by *dee2404* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wanted to add... how about trying a *Nude Look* challenge?? i love these ideas. id be up for them.
oh i got 2.

marilyn monroe [duh]

and tinkerbell. or disney characters


----------



## WorkofArt347 (Feb 7, 2007)

I like all the ideas here are a few that I have;

Pin-Up Fun (your best pin-up girl make-up)

Art Crazy

New York Glam

40's Chic

Cold as Ice

Summer Fun

Mystical Creations

Inner Goddess


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *VaNiLLiTa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how about -&gt; dare to be the opposite sex??



Originally Posted by *Miranhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about Egyptian's Queens.. Originally Posted by *heidi2007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gothic theme We've done similar theme a while ago.Please check the past D2B on the first post on this thread.

Thank you for all the suggestions, I've added some of the ideas.

Thanks again!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 12, 2007)

What's done with all the suggestions? Does someone list them or choose?

The list in the first post, is that where you can choose from?

By the way, great topic and Dare 2 B is very cool!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif etheanlbeauty hope thats spelled right i love the idea abouthe the hot chicks horror movies..






I so want Morticia Addams.
Even if I am a bit blondish now. I'd LOVE to do that.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 15, 2007)

How about an Elements Theme?

Fire

Wind

Water

Earth


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

easter is coming up water about in easter them girls dress up as bunnys and stuff that would be cute or were easter colors for make up. or paint therere face as ain easter egg lol

Or bare it green for st patricks day! Just some ideas


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's done with all the suggestions? Does someone list them or choose?
The list in the first post, is that where you can choose from?

By the way, great topic and Dare 2 B is very cool!

Yes, you can choose the theme from the first post IF you win the D2B contest.You can suggest theme for the contest and the moderator will pick and check if the theme had already been done before.

You can check the D2B Archives and Winner before suggesting any theme.


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about an Elements Theme?Fire

Wind

Water

Earth

That's already on the list.

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif easter is coming up water about in easter them girls dress up as bunnys and stuff that would be cute or were easter colors for make up. or paint therere face as ain easter egg lol
Or bare it green for st patricks day! Just some ideas

Easter Colours added.We've done the similar theme for Bare it Green

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...17th-8911.html

Thanks!


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's celebrate Spring!!

I would love to see your creativity about spring... it will be really nice!!

oops!! never mind you've already done!!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 5, 2007)

ok not sure if anyone has suggested this theme but how about 'dreamgirls' the movie? they have gorgeous makeup, i actually seen on another forum..(shhhh....) that they are going to or maybe already done this theme as their challenge..?? anyways just an idea.


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 5, 2007)

80s makeup (big hair, a lot of eyeshadow (esp. blue) etc.)


----------



## iatreia (Mar 6, 2007)

Ganguro!

I read somewhere that these Japanese girls try to recreate the Californian tanned look. but somehow it just deviated.

Characteristics: The basic look consists of dyed hair (often of several colors) and a deep tan. Black and white eyeliner, false eyelashes, platform shoes, and brightly-colored outfits complete the ganguro look.

I know, scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but they're like modern geisha's. unreal make-up, but interesting ^^


----------



## normano04 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think a fun theme would be intense eyes, whatever color your eyes are do your eye makeup in that shade. blue eyes=blue shadow, etc


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 7, 2007)

*Blacked Up.*

_Just all black/grey colors, heavy eyes maybe black lips or blush even? Just give your own idea a face_

_'Paint it black' _


----------



## rtss (Mar 17, 2007)

how about natural?


----------



## Leony (Mar 24, 2007)

Great suggestions all!

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ganguro!I read somewhere that these Japanese girls try to recreate the Californian tanned look. but somehow it just deviated.

Characteristics: The basic look consists of dyed hair (often of several colors) and a deep tan. Black and white eyeliner, false eyelashes, platform shoes, and brightly-colored outfits complete the ganguro look.

I know, scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but they're like modern geisha's. unreal make-up, but interesting ^^

http://www.ruxp.net/newimg/posts/ganguro.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...c/Ganguro2.jpg

We already have that on the list

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Blacked Up.* 
_Just all black/grey colors, heavy eyes maybe black lips or blush even? Just give your own idea a face_

_'Paint it black' _

Thanks, I'll add it to the list.
EDIT:

We already done similar theme for this

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...4-a-10347.html

Sorry.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

dare to be nerd?

i really would love to see this one.

i got inspiration from Ugly Betty &gt; or as I know her, Betty la Fea.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 9, 2007)

What about* "wet-look" ?*

Wet-look meaning ---&gt;THE _'Just walked in the rain and my makeup looks drowned' or 'got in the shower but with my makeup on' _ LOOK


----------



## niksaki (Apr 15, 2007)

got the idea from someones thread in makeup talk section * cavegirl!

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ganguro!I read somewhere that these Japanese girls try to recreate the Californian tanned look. but somehow it just deviated.

Characteristics: The basic look consists of dyed hair (often of several colors) and a deep tan. Black and white eyeliner, false eyelashes, platform shoes, and brightly-colored outfits complete the ganguro look.

I know, scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but they're like modern geisha's. unreal make-up, but interesting ^^

http://www.ruxp.net/newimg/posts/ganguro.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...c/Ganguro2.jpg

Love this one!


----------



## halzer (Apr 16, 2007)

How about a 'Bollywood' theme?

It will involve LOTS of makeup, sparkling jewellery everywhere, bright scarves, clothing, bhindis etc...


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 16, 2007)

id really like to see something crazy. something thats more than just doing your e/s differently. liikkkeee ummmmmmm i dont know pixies.i think you have something like that but you know what i mean?? some thing close to full face make up.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *iatreia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ganguro!I read somewhere that these Japanese girls try to recreate the Californian tanned look. but somehow it just deviated.

Characteristics: The basic look consists of dyed hair (often of several colors) and a deep tan. Black and white eyeliner, false eyelashes, platform shoes, and brightly-colored outfits complete the ganguro look.

I know, scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but they're like modern geisha's. unreal make-up, but interesting ^^

http://www.ruxp.net/newimg/posts/ganguro.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...c/Ganguro2.jpg

Ooomph.

Ive seen them before.

Willy Wonka &amp; the Chocolate Factory, right?

I love them ompa lompas. Haha.


----------



## Saje (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif id really like to see something crazy. something thats more than just doing your e/s differently. liikkkeee ummmmmmm i dont know pixies.i think you have something like that but you know what i mean?? some thing close to full face make up. +1
It gets really boring when the only thing people change are their eyeshadow and lipstick.

I see so many great things on the list that I cant think of any to add because there are so many that we can do that actually involves Daring to be.

Love the Ganguro Idea and the Nerd Idea. There are a bunch of others on the list that I would love to see as well.


----------



## halzer (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif +1
It gets really boring when the only thing people change are their eyeshadow and lipstick.

l.

I agree! How about a clown theme! Hardcore makeup needed there!




Or how about a Gollum theme (inspired by my avatar!) Green skin ago-go!!


----------



## fatcat (Apr 23, 2007)

what about a good girl and bad girl theme? as in the person submits a photo with a look of a good girl , inocent ect... and one of her as a very bad girl



that could be super cool to see how each person would double creation.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 28, 2007)

what if we had a dare to be a j rock guy

or maybe d2b and exotic animal or reptile or something


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 80s makeup (big hair, a lot of eyeshadow (esp. blue) etc.) oooh....i like that...i can borrow some 80's clothes from my cheesey neighbor...lol. Plus i haven't teased my hair or worn it high in years....lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

Sooo many fun ideas!


----------



## bananamuffins (Jun 12, 2007)

ganguro would be fun!!

not sure if anyone's suggested this already, but what about 50's Pin-up Girl (like Christina Aguilera in Candyman)


----------



## maheen44 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the bollywood idea. Or how about a marilyn monroe or audrey hepburn look?

Or a colour theme!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maheen44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the bollywood idea. Or how about a marilyn monroe or audrey hepburn look?
Or a colour theme!

We have already done the Bollywood and Hollywood Glamour (with Marilyn Monroe and Audrey Hepburn as inspirations) themes.




But color themes are definitely an option!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bananamuffins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ganguro would be fun!! 
not sure if anyone's suggested this already, but what about 50's Pin-up Girl (like Christina Aguilera in Candyman)

The pin up girl theme is already on the list


----------



## FamousXO (Jun 19, 2007)

dtba "scene queen" .. you've probably done similar ones, it's just an idea.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

I will add it to the list ^^

Thank you


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 27, 2007)

what about naughty housewife! i think that would be cool!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Jun 29, 2007)

wut about Fab in Drag like i know drag queens are guys in girls clothes and makeup but there style is so outrageous and the makeup is crazy i think it would be fun


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 29, 2007)

How about a fairy one, w/o the princess part? I mean with wings, and perhaps a tiara,a fairy wand. And of course:Glitter!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2007)

How about Amy Winehouse? I know some of you dont like her but id like to see everyones take on her poofy hair and crazy eyeliner. Just a thought.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 9, 2007)

How about "do-your-favorite-era/decade?" People would have the option to do whichever decade/era they like...like a 60s hippie chick...80s girl, or even a 40s flapper? Fun!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about "do-your-favorite-era/decade?" People would have the option to do whichever decade/era they like...like a 60s hippie chick...80s girl, or even a 40s flapper? Fun! Oh i like that one!

how about dark angel?


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I know Junes over, but since its still summertime, a very popular time for weddings... why don't we have a "Blushing Bride" D2B? I think that would be very neat!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know Junes over, but since its still summertime, a very popular time for weddings... why don't we have a "Blushing Bride" D2B? I think that would be very neat! I'd add it, but we've already done that.



Sorry!


----------



## iammakeupaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

has "movie heroine" been on the list before?

how about "anime character"?


----------



## stefawn (Aug 4, 2007)

All of these are great ideas!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *iammakeupaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif has "movie heroine" been on the list before?how about "anime character"?

I've added movie heroine, anime is on the list already.


----------



## limelight (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about beauty in time?We could pick a starlette form any time in history,and recreate their look?






i love this idea!!


----------



## Sakeenah (Aug 17, 2007)

how about *Arab Beauty*? im thinking long lashes lots of eyeliner


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sakeenah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how about *Arab Beauty*? im thinking long lashes lots of eyeliner



I've added it to the list.


----------



## jongimage (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone tell me why i c no even 1 pic here??


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 20, 2007)

wow haha what a great idea~

anime and pornstar are my favorite ideas


----------



## jongimage (Aug 20, 2007)

how about 5 eliment?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jongimage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone tell me why i c no even 1 pic here??



You need 10 posts to view attachments - looks like you can see them now


----------



## ashleybrown (Aug 23, 2007)

Elegant Gothic Lolitas


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jongimage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how about 5 eliment? https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...ire-57796.html

Originally Posted by *ashleybrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Elegant Gothic Lolitas We've already done D2B A Goth. 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...4-a-10347.html

I'm not really familiar with gothic culture...would there be much of a difference? If so, I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

How about:

D2B "A Haute Couture Face"

D2B "A Video Vixen"

D2B "An invisible makeup beauty" (make it look like you're not wearing anything.)

D2B "A Mermaid"

D2B "A Sprite" (kinda like a fairy)

D2B "A Leprechaun"

D2B "Haifa Wehbe:Arabic Superstar" (post picture, of course)

D2B "A Harajuku Girl"

D2B "A Disney Princess"

D2B "A Diamond Diva"

D2B "A Pageant Beauty"

I'll think of more!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know if it was said, but what about DTB a disney princess? It sounds cute &amp; girly, haha.


----------



## ashleybrown (Aug 26, 2007)

We've already done D2B A Goth.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...4-a-10347.html

I'm not really familiar with gothic culture...would there be much of a difference? If so, I'll add it to the list.






Elegant Gothic Lolita's are a Japanese thing, and waaay cute

Here is some background info: Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/38/Music_manasan.jpg/180px-Music_manasan.jpg

here are some picture samples

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ic_manasan.jpg

http://www.morbidoutlook.com/fashion...clolita_mp.jpg

and I third DTB A Disney Princess, I know you did something disney-esque before, but dude, its Disney, you can never have enough Disney, besides it gives me an Oppertunity to break out my Wendy Darling outfit xD

Also DTB A Sailor Moon (its a Japanese Anime) Character

Pictures:

http://www.geocities.com/princesssaturn_2002/All01.jpg


----------



## claireabelle (Aug 28, 2007)

What about porcelain doll?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry I'm slacking on this, I'll be sure to add those to the list!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

uhm....you guys have great imaginations...that's all i can say


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 31, 2007)

Dare To Be Britney Spears.

All you need is:

Runny Makeup

A Baby daddy who is a baby daddy to others

denim shorts you made yourself

boots

the hair can be anything except nice


----------



## frumwannabe (Aug 31, 2007)

Queen Elizabeth the First


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dare To Be Britney Spears.

All you need is:

Runny Makeup

A Baby daddy who is a baby daddy to others

denim shorts you made yourself

boots

the hair can be anything except nice

OMFG, that was sooooooo funny


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dare To Be Britney Spears.

All you need is:

Runny Makeup

A Baby daddy who is a baby daddy to others

denim shorts you made yourself

boots

the hair can be anything except nice

*shorts optional. LOL!


----------



## Karren (Aug 31, 2007)

How about D2B a MUT member of your choice? Well almost anyone except Tony.. Lol. Just pick someone elses avatar and try to recreate it..... Pose, clothing, hair and makeup!!

Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about D2B a MUT member of your choice? Well almost anyone except Tony.. Lol. Just pick someone elses avatar and try to recreate it..... Pose, clothing, hair and makeup!! 
Karren

How creative! I'll add it to the list.


----------



## frumwannabe (Sep 2, 2007)

Monochrome -- Using only one color. Can be varied by using many shades and variations of the color, adding neutrals and metallics.

Dare to Be Monochrome


----------



## allyoop (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *frumwannabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monochrome -- Using only one color. Can be varied by using many shades and variations of the color, adding neutrals and metallics.
Dare to Be Monochrome

I like that and the DTB Britney...or DTB skanky...that opens up to more options of starlets..ha
DTB Geisha


----------



## Lia (Sep 7, 2007)

We already had the geisha somewhere in the past...


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some fresh ideas....

Rhinestone Cowgirl

Bloody Mary

Renaissance Beauty

Sweet as Candy- Candy colored eyes, lips and cheeks

Your fave Supermodel

Sexy Schoolgirls

Pirates

Comic Book Heroines

Beautiful Ballerina

I'll think of more...


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the renaissance beauty idea and the pirate.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dare To Be Britney Spears.

All you need is:

Runny Makeup

A Baby daddy who is a baby daddy to others

denim shorts you made yourself

boots

the hair can be anything except nice

LMAO at that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Living Dead Dolls


----------



## ashleybrown (Sep 8, 2007)

Voldemort!!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL at voldemort - would be a funny idea

I don't know if it was already suggested, but "Turn into another nationality"


----------



## frumwannabe (Sep 11, 2007)

Dare to Be one of Carmindy's 5 minute faces. She is the MA for "What Not to Wear" on TLC.

Here is a link to her website:

Carmindy

From the TLC site: "Carmindy's watercolor approach to enhancing a person's natural radiance gives a unique look, reinforcing her catch phrase: 'Using the right products in the right places."

She often uses only lip gloss rather than lipstick. Frequently she sprays a thin foundation onto a triangle sponge to lightly conceal flaws. Her minimalist approach is surprisingly effective.

With love,

Ruthie


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2007)

Updated with your new suggestions!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had 2 people tell me to do Marilyn Monroe, so, I suggest her


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 22, 2007)

what about your favorite celebrity? not just movie star or famous singer.. i mean anyone from news.. to Oj simspon.. to brittney simpson


----------



## shimmersweetie (Sep 25, 2007)

I like that Rhinestone Cowgirl idea! I just had a mental image LOL.


----------



## tigerli17 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the metal groupie idea. May I also suggest Burlesque (I.E Dita Von Teese...etc) and, just popped into my head, Jessica Rabbit


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## PinkChanelGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

Jungle goddess


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 2, 2007)

_What about_:

Your own Fragrance advertisement (can be a copy from an existing perfume or your own idea)

like this


----------



## hbredhead (Oct 3, 2007)

dang i want to see the pics soo bad


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 3, 2007)

remember AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL did the following

1. candy (different candies)

2. 7 sins (anger, greed etc.)

3. dolls (rag doll, barbie, babydoll etc.)

4. smoker and its effects (before and after, a sexy cigarette pose and then a hideous effect of smoking)


----------



## MissXXXrae (Oct 5, 2007)

dare to be kat von d

dare to be a scenester " scene chick "

dare to be a crime scene victim

sally from the night before christmas

or

porcelain doll

a mummy


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bratz Dolls!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 31, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## Lia (Nov 6, 2007)

Just had a fun idea for a 2-in-1 DTB:

Theme of the 1st DTB - Trendsetter - everyone would become a trendsetter (think Victoria with the posh bob, Gwen Stefani and teh harajuku girls and such)

2nd DTB - the winner Trendsetter on the 2nd DTB would have her look recreated and would be an inspiration (since she's a trendsetter) and the best would win


----------



## xtina.nicole (Dec 15, 2007)

I'de like to see a neon party theme. I love bright colors right now. That would leave room for lots of creativity.

Another cute idea would be burlesque girls. Think Lady Marmalade.

Or even a Holiday theme ranging from Jan-Dec. I'm sure if I give it more time, I'll have 5 other idead by tonight.

What about southern belles like western cowgirls. That could be fun.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 29, 2007)

Dare to be a Chola.

Omg, that would be hilarious to see.


----------



## la_chinita (Dec 29, 2007)

LMAO at Dare to be a Chola Celly!!!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 1, 2008)

Playboy Centerfold MU

Mythical Creatures (Like what makeup you would think of for a mythical creature if you get what I mean lol)

This one would be really fun to see... Making yourself look like the opposite sex with MU!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 2, 2008)

good ideas girls,we've had dare to be the opposite gender, mythical creatures AND pornstar mu, but thats a good thing Maddy, means we're all on the same page! lol

Celly lol ur the best, Chola


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to add Chola! lol!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh shoot lol I'm relatively new.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 3, 2008)

chola, what great suggestion celly! that would be so fun


----------



## beautybybee (Jan 10, 2008)

i LOVE THE cHOLA GOTTA DO THE CHOLA...


----------



## fawp (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to do a chola look, too!


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 13, 2008)

I have another idea that maybe gives more people a chance to enter

The choice to take a theme that only needs *a part of the face *for example only the *mouth*.

Let's say theme is: *Sexy mouth* with only pictures of the lips ofcourse


----------



## annuzka (Jan 24, 2008)

Black Lace!!!


----------



## cheller (Jan 26, 2008)

_*Ganguro girl*_ totally!


----------



## vickattor4 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll be thinking.


----------



## xtina.nicole (Jan 28, 2008)

How about Dare to Be Madonna. Recreate one of the material girl's ever changing looks.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm feeling a raggedy anne.

or reality star.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 9, 2008)

Dare to be a Fafi girl.

Dare to be ugly.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooh I like the ugly one. I'm a dork, I know.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with Celly... the fafi girls would be so cool right now!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtina.nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about Dare to Be Madonna. Recreate one of the material girl's ever changing looks. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...9th-34492.html


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 12, 2008)

How bout dare to be an arabian princess?

Also dare to be a celebrity.

Dare to be Christina Aguilera (since she has many different looks)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Updated the list with your suggestions!


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Feb 15, 2008)

With Spring just around the corner... how about dare to be Spring?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CosmeticCouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With Spring just around the corner... how about dare to be Spring? I'll add it to the list!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 17, 2008)

WE Should do an "ARE YOU NAUGHTY OR NICE" Theme!

Where in one picture you look totally innocent and in another you look totally naughty!!!!!


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 17, 2008)

hawaiian hula

sailor girl

mermaid

fairie

=]

a few random ideas.. not sure if they have been already!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Some of these themes we have done already, but I will add the others to the list!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh and it would be way way fun to do a Desperate House Wives theme!

I love that show!


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 18, 2008)

not sure if this has been done either, Barbie?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ceri-with-a-c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not sure if this has been done either, Barbie? https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...bie-53683.html
All of the themes that have already been done are listed in the original post.




hth!


----------



## arount2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Marilyn Monroe or pinup girls from the past


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 14, 2008)

Tried to think of some DTB ideas but everything I thought of had already been done. Maybe some variations of old themes should be considered.

But a bubblegum pink look could be fun. or maybe one inspired by the girls next door show on E!.


----------



## Narciliztic (Apr 14, 2008)

How about China Doll?

or Gothic Lolita?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Im thinking Maybe Jeffree Star looks for example











or how about Dare To Be - *"Extreme Drag Queen"* here are some fun examples


----------



## beautybybee (Apr 16, 2008)

jeffry star would be a great challange...i would definatly enter in this one


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Another Idea is maybe a Makeup look with crazy Lashes like a *Dare To Be* *-Crazy Lash* or something!!! examples


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 17, 2008)

have you ever done DTB: Pirate? that would be fun






edit: oh ok its listed already! sorry


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 25, 2008)

I was also thinkin something like *Dare to be Black &amp; white*

where the picture isn't taken in B&amp;W but the MU is done in B&amp;W!!!!! for example:


----------



## purpleRain (May 8, 2008)

Do you delete the themes that already been done? Because Mystical Creation is already done..?!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you delete the themes that already been done? Because Mystical Creation is already done..?! Yep! I must've missed that one while I was updating. Thanks!


----------



## Darla (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im thinking Maybe Jeffree Star looks for examplehttp://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...0a79450a2e.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...itty-tiara.jpg

or how about Dare To Be - *"Extreme Drag Queen"* here are some fun examples

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...1c855794be.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...5GTpbXn_fs.jpg

is that Campy Drag Queen ? or did i miss the title. otherwise the black and white one is very cool


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 9, 2008)

campy??? what is that!!!!!!? I wrote DTB Extreme Drag Queen!!!!!! The first one is jeffree star looks


----------



## bella1342 (May 12, 2008)

I don't do DTB's, but I was thinking about how gorgeous the promo pic for the MAC Holiday 2008 collection is, and I thought a cool DTB suggestion might be "Re-create your favorite MAC promo look."


----------



## lipglossgurl7 (May 21, 2008)

*deleted* I only wanted to help think of some ideas... sorry.


----------



## purpleRain (May 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lipglossgurl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry if these have been mentioned already, but, I wanted to add some ideas for new themes too!
"Legally Blonde"

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/m...0,350,0xffffff

"Show Girl"

"Playboy &amp; Girls Next Door"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_27300455

"Sex and the City" (love Carrie's fashion style)

"Hooters Girl"

"Boxing Ring Girl"

"Indian"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_27324115

"Cowgirl/Western"

"Hillbilly"

"Hippie"

"Daisy Duke"

"Mardi Gras"

"Sexy Witch"

"Sexy Nurse"

"Happy Birthday"

"Saloon Girl"

"Peasant Girl"

"Fairy Princess"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_27365883

"Go Go Girl"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_26960601

"Marie Antoinette"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_26998215

"SchoolGirl"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_27143930

"Gangster"

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c..._1998_27242496

"Cheerleader"

"Medeival"

"Milk Maid"

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/m...0,350,0xffffff

"Marilyn Monroe"

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/m...0,350,0xffffff

and any kind of Hollywood Glam

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/m...0,350,0xffffff

i thought of a few more....i hope the photos are okay!

"Anna Nicole Smith"

http://static.squidoo.com/resize/squ...photo_an10.jpg

Not to offend but I think that SOME of your suggestions are more aiming on the fashion / dressup part and not suited for D2B but that's my opinion.F.E. boxing ring girl and cheerleader


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2008)

Hehe, this one is gonna freak some people out, but I think it's a pretty cool display of makeup: Anime Eyes - close your eyes and draw anime eyes on the lid







and this pic : Me With Anime Eyes by ~SureShana on deviantART


----------



## Darla (May 22, 2008)

i think they're better when they are more of a look rather than something that is more about the specific costume you need. I mean a goth look also implies a clothing style but it is the makeup we are most interested in. This is as opposed to like a nurse, who i guess can be extreme, but for the most part it is most normal feminine styles.


----------



## purpleRain (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hehe, this one is gonna freak some people out, but I think it's a pretty cool display of makeup: Anime Eyes - close your eyes and draw anime eyes on the lid
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t...imeeyesyy9.jpg

and this pic : Me With Anime Eyes by ~SureShana on deviantART

Cool idea


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 4, 2008)

i think a cleopatra look would be great...


----------



## Tyari (Jun 13, 2008)

How about DTB Kim Kardashian?? killer smokey eye and nude lip... such a classic look but she has managed to make it hers and she's soooo sexy! That would be fun.


----------



## esha (Jun 13, 2008)

Tribal theme - teased hair, grungy, earthy colours


----------



## typicalblonde (Jul 1, 2008)

I tink 1940s would be a great look.... u no like pin up dolls...marilyn monroe... chrustina aguilera in candyman... it is a classic look...


----------



## beautybybee (Jul 7, 2008)

how about barbie..create a look from barbies diffrent looks..


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2008)

We did barbie before...it would be nice however to re-do some of these again


----------



## Kayra (Jul 12, 2008)

- Tokidoki Girl

- All in Pink

- Secret Agent

- Porcelain Doll

- Audrey Hepburn

???What about them???


----------



## kbella (Jul 16, 2008)

Arabic make up...but the exaggerated version of it (I personally love it!)


----------



## coke (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hehe, this one is gonna freak some people out, but I think it's a pretty cool display of makeup: Anime Eyes - close your eyes and draw anime eyes on the lid
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t...imeeyesyy9.jpg

and this pic : Me With Anime Eyes by ~SureShana on deviantART

that is soooooooooooo cool
What about "Cover every inch" where every part of your face needs to have some sort of color. Obviously none of the looks would be wearable but it would be fun =]


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 25, 2008)

Dare to be a Vargas Pin up girl


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking Maybe *Dare To Be A Beauty Icon* such as Lucille Ball, Marylin Monroe, Madonna, cher, Raquel welch, sophia Loren ETC..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Aug 3, 2008)

How about a Dare to be a Disco Diva!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooooh I'm really loving Amy Winehouse, that would be really freakin' epic!

But I think it would be ultra fun if we did some *Siouxsie Sioux* of Siouxsie and the Banshees, she has some of the best eye make up!











though she could go under punk, but not exactly cuz she's a punk musician w/a pre goth look u know?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautyfocus - We had a 80s theme: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...7th-59760.html


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 10, 2008)

How about Avant garde Makeup...


----------



## retroxxkittie (Aug 20, 2008)

im thinking betty boop,thats just awsome!


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 20, 2008)

How about *70's style *makeup, it's challenging and daring.

I would love to see the girls entries for it!












_*The pictures are from this year's Dior catwalk.*_


----------



## retroxxkittie (Aug 23, 2008)

how about the model SJ Whiteley??? it would be an amazing challenge-just go and google her!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 23, 2008)

How about....

Dare to Be:

* a China Doll (may be too similar to geisha theme)

* your favorite fruit (example: if you fave fruit is strawberry you couple do reds and greens, if it's plums you could do dark purples, etc.)

* your favorite country (example: if you love the USA you'd do red, white and blue makeup, if you love Brazil, you'd do green, blue and yellow, if you love Germany you'd do red, black and yellow.)

* your favorite Disney character (colors of makeup to match outfits or makeup of the character you choose)

* a part of nature (example: if you choose to be a sunflower you'd do bright yellows, browns and greens, if you choose to do a tree you would do lots of greens and browns, etc.)

That's all I can think of for now. ^-^;;


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 23, 2008)

How about Dare to be a Flapper Beauty
















OR...Dare to be JEM











Dare to be Sweet Candy Lover

Basically Colorful makeup with Any kind of sweets (candy, or icecream)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about Dare to be a Flapper Beautyhttp://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m...NE/Flapper.jpg

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x...09/flapper.jpg

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...gueflapper.jpg

OR...Dare to be JEM

http://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t...NITA/Jem-2.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u...inroma/jem.jpg

Dare to be Sweet Candy Lover

Basically Colorful makeup with Any kind of sweets (candy, or icecream)

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...888/renee2.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/natasha2.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...al/candy-1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...ook-44341.html
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...ndy-69168.html

I'll add Jem to the list.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 25, 2008)

YAY! Thanks!

Dare to be a Drag Queen


----------



## Darla (Aug 25, 2008)

Maya where did you dig up those drag queen pics? they are awful ! (maybe good in an awful way)

I was going to be a little more general and say *Musical Performer* so anyone who wanted to do Amy Winehouse could do her, but she is like you either love her or hate her.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 26, 2008)

I found them in photobucket....lol...I couldnt any pretty ones....sorry!


----------



## marshaC (Sep 22, 2008)

I have an idea!!!

Rainbow Brite!!!!


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 29, 2008)

"Whatever happened to Baby Jane"


----------



## MakeupByMe (Dec 13, 2008)

we should do a christmas dtb like any Mkeup with christmas colors or christmas face art!!!!!!


----------



## beautybybee (Dec 18, 2008)

i think we should do dare to be bettie page i know its already been done but we should do something in memory of her


----------



## sherice (Dec 18, 2008)

I think we should do an egyptian goddess!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 19, 2008)

It has already been done but when i clicked on the link to view it kept telling me it was -invalid link-




I wanted to see it too.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2008)

we've already done egyptian goddess, which sucks, I wasn't a member when that challenge was done


----------



## Ozee (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't read the rules yet but can a topic be redone?

I guess Arabian Princess is similar though.

I saw Bollywood babe, I would love to of participated, We are Bollywood crazy at my house.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think we should do dare to be bettie page i know its already been done but we should do something in memory of her Agree! plus i never entered the challenge before, so it would be great if it was re done


----------



## sherice (Dec 19, 2008)

awwww


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 19, 2008)

A favourite singer theme would be cool but I have a feeling it's been done before...

Edit: Ooh no actually it hasn't. We've had Madonna and Christina but not a choice of singer.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 19, 2008)

What about twiggy


----------



## Sreyomac (Jan 18, 2009)

what about your favorite color, or just a wild card..... where anything goes, creativity would be the key.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jan 22, 2009)

I think a new DTB should be best picture without flash. That way we get to see everyone's skills and true colors. Plus flash makes everyone look so perfect! LOL


----------



## MakeupByMe (Feb 16, 2009)

*Since Mardi Gras is February 24th ......(I Think lol) I think this would be so much fun since we are Currently doing DTB themes based on currents Celebrations (valentines)




I think Mardi Gras would be so much fun with all the Purples, Greens, Yellows &amp; silver &amp; Golds!!! We could do Mardi Gras Masks Or fun Makeup!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully This is a new theme



*


----------



## SophieIowa (Feb 16, 2009)

Has ganguro girl been suggested??

I would like to do that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SophieIowa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has ganguro girl been suggested?? I would like to do that.

We did Ganguro Girl from October 14 - 27, 2008:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...irl-88616.html


----------



## Darla (Feb 18, 2009)

when does the next theme get announced?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when does the next theme get announced? I haven't been announcing them ahead of time lately. The new challenge will start Feb. 22.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 18, 2009)

Have we done a 1990-theme?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree Mardi Gras would be awesome


----------



## SophieIowa (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We did Ganguro Girl from October 14 - 27, 2008:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...irl-88616.html






Oh wow, everyone looks crazy!! I wish I would have known about these forums back then. I would have loved to do that look


----------



## Darla (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't been announcing them ahead of time lately. The new challenge will start Feb. 22.



who picks the next one?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif who picks the next one? xtiffanyx



I've asked ashbee (the runner-up) to pick a theme just in case Tiffany isn't able to get back to me in the next day or so.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 21, 2009)

I Have been seeing Makeup styles alot latley like these And I think A Dare 2 Be - LeopardLike would be so Cool (lol ya know me always coming up with the crazy &amp; dramatic Makeup DTB'S lol) What do you guys think?.......................

I THIS THIS IS SO COOL 

THIS TOO

THIS IS AWESOME!!

OOH &amp; CHECK THIS OUT!!

BUT NO cheating LIKE THIS ALLOWED haha Well At least thats what I think!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Have been seeing Makeup styles alot latley like these And I think A Dare 2 Be - LeopardLike would be so Cool (lol ya know me always coming up with the crazy &amp; dramatic Makeup DTB'S lol) What do you guys think?.......................
I THIS THIS IS SO COOL 

THIS TOO

THIS IS AWESOME!!

OOH &amp; CHECK THIS OUT!!

BUT NO cheating LIKE THIS ALLOWED haha Well At least thats what I think!!

LOL at the Color On stickers!




I'll add leopard to the list.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 3, 2009)

hOW About a DTB- Viva Glam where we could pick any of the viva glam ads from MAC &amp; re create them

http://img.myyearbook.com/zenhex/ima...45259/res2.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1AjEOE2LPq...gie-formac.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...3acf8b31_m.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WTg5RmGV8K.../s320/mac3.jpg

I couldnt find good pictures but Ya get the idea


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hOW About a DTB- Viva Glam where we could pick any of the viva glam ads from MAC &amp; re create them

http://img.myyearbook.com/zenhex/ima...45259/res2.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1AjEOE2LPq...gie-formac.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...3acf8b31_m.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WTg5RmGV8K.../s320/mac3.jpg

I couldnt find good pictures but Ya get the idea





Excellent idea! I'll add it.


----------



## povar (Apr 8, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 1, 2009)

OK SO I was thinking I know sometime we did a DTB Gold goddess or something to do with gold RIght? Well How about a Dare to Be- Sexy in Silver here are examples





THis is COOL

This has Silver 

PRETTY SILVER

SILVER



Crazy creative USE of SILVER


----------



## candygalore (May 21, 2009)

I think our next dare to be shoul be venetian masquerade.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2009)

What about a 'psychedelic'' D2B?

http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs34/f/20..._by_makeup.jpg

http://www.deviantart.com/download/9...ePuPPyMeow.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YPLSyaja5v...ow+makeup.jpeg

Oh I just had a GREAT idea!!!

Although picture wise I don't know if I'll be able to find some examples!

But how about trying to represent songs through makeup?


----------



## aqua_shell (Jun 8, 2009)

i am new here so i don't really know which themes have been done and which not, but i think a 1920-30's theme would be interesting to see


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I'm sure after 19 pages this has been suggested, but what about a DTB recreating a look from any cover of a Sephora catalog.


----------



## Confused (Jul 16, 2009)

Dutch Girl?


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll probably never win to be able to pick lol, but I've been thinking of this idea - colours of your eyes and hair


----------



## PYNKiE (Nov 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey gals! I have a few ideas.........
Mod about Makeup

Jungle Fever

Animal Attraction (makeup like your fave animal)

Harajuku girls

The Elements

Your astrological sign ala America's Next Top Model

Gem Stones

I have too many to list!!!!

*These are great suggestions!




**I definitely think they sould be added to the list.*


----------



## soniaklinklin (Feb 20, 2010)

what about futuristic makeup?


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm...how about a 'chav' type, with lots and lots of fake tan and many layers of foundation?

Or corpsepaint, as worn by Norwegian black metal musicians?


----------



## iCandi (Mar 4, 2010)

harajuku girls have my vote!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 19, 2010)

How about

Lebanese style makeup

or Haifa Whebe (arabic singer)


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about
Lebanese style makeup

or Haifa Whebe (arabic singer)

We Already had a DTB Haifa Whebe But Very good suggestion since her MU is Gorgeous!!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 20, 2010)

Has DTB a Clown been done already? It seems pretty fun and easy.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 20, 2010)

ooh johnnie Why didnt I think of that I freakin love that idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serinaa (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you teried all the products you list ?You are professional .


----------



## mysteria54 (Apr 3, 2010)

has anyone suggested Drag queen makeup yet?


----------



## federico Calce (May 22, 2010)

Pornstar, not a bad idea!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

^^^^I think we've done this b4


----------



## Topazz (May 24, 2010)

What about...

*Comic book characters (like Storm, Wonder Woman...)

*Cosplay makeup (anime characters)

*Hmm or spooky makeup (probably more appropriate for Halloween but could be fun any time of year, several separate themes there) ghosts, zombies, vampires or other spooky makeup

*Reptile makeup!

*Bird makeup, like peacock, loon, bluejay, cardinal!

*Mechanical makeup, joints and gears and bolts might be awesome

*Demon/Angel, maybe everyone has to submit one of each and whoever does the both best wins.

*I know we have several men who come here to learn how to be a better woman, what about a theme where everyone tries to be the opposite sex and see who succeeds the best? (Think Mariah Carey in her video) I know some of the guys are fantastic at it, would be interesting to see if any of the ladies are good at going the other way!

*Or how about just the most drastic before &amp; after pics?

* I may be getting a little crazy here, but a Google pic inspired me, what about painted on sunglasses?

I'm just hoping some suggestions will inspire those picking the next themes. I'd love to participate, but I don't really have the makeup, the money, or the experience, but I do so love to see what people come up with!


----------



## LovelyAndBroke (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh I'd like to see the bollywood babe one --- where can I get the link??

Sexy assasin?


----------



## photomakeupguru (Dec 21, 2010)

A Mafia ?

Joker

Mr.Claus?

Anime Character?


----------

